# A Tribute to Rain



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

My husband is a musician, and this is a song that he wrote for Rain. 
I hope you like it 


It was early November
Just got the news
A good friend
wasn’t doing well

as we lay beside her
And sent her off
The wind picked up
And the Rain fell

Somewhere in the world is a little girl
Dieing of cancer god got a request from her
In heaven if I had horse, 
It be so much fun
Well god listened
And said I know the perfect one

SO let the Rain Fall,
Over the hills
Catch a jump in the clouds
To catch a thrill
And as we look up
I swear you might see her tail,
Ride on girl, let it Rain,
Happy Trails


I can see her now,
Standing at the pearly gates,
She’s probably chewed half way through,
Cause she hates to wait,
She got her ears tucked back
But free of pain
As she passes through
It starts to Rain


SO let the Rain Fall,
Over the hills,
Catch a jump in the clouds,
To catch a thrill,
As we look up,
I swear you might see her tail,
Ride on girl, let it Rain,
Happy Trails


Its never easy,
To say goodbye
You might spend weeks or months 
Just trying to hold back the erg to cry
But when its your time,
As time seems to fly
She’ll be waiting up there
and You can catch a ride


SO let the Rain Fall,
Over the hills
Catch a jump in the clouds
To catch a thrill
As we look up
I swear you might see her tail,
Ride on girl, let it Rain,
Happy Trails

Walk on sweet girl
Happy Trails

Now walk on sweet girl
Happy Trails


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Aww you just made me cry. So sorry for your loss. ='''(


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Beautiful <3 I never know why I come and read these, makes my cry everytime. I must like crying...


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

It makes me cry all over again every time. Before I'd lost my girl, I'd go read memorials and stuff like that because sometimes a good cry is good for you. I don't have to go looking anymore. I cry over Rain almost everyday still. Poor baby was far too young to die. She was just a baby.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

What happened?


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

She had colic... There was something amiss with her from the get go. We started giving her psyllium on a regular basis after she coliced at 6 months, shortly after we'd bought her. This last time the vet came out and treated her with mineral oil and a tube, and left. She got worse after. Turns out she had a heart murmur that for some reason we never knew about. We took her in for surgery to remove the blockage, and she didn't make it through the surgery. 

I later found out that a friend of a friend lost their horse during a colic surgery on a horse that also had a mysterious heart murmur that no one knew about. Same vet. It could be a coincidence, but because there were several things that he did (or didn't do) that upset me, I am currently researching new vets.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

